# Harrison, Arkansas - 3 Puppies



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

A rescue in Harrison, AR has three pure golden puppies up for adoption.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15526208


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adrienee*

Adrienee

THey are precious.
Everyone Look!
*
1 of three pups *
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15526208
Golden Retriever
Large Baby Male Dog Click to see
full size
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15526208
Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo *More About 1 of three pupsWe are very cute. We have three 10 wk old goldens. Two boys and a girl. They are pure. As always they must be fixed. Goldens make the best kid dog and companion dogs. Very smart dogs. Also we have three adult dogs the mom being one and two males. 1 of three pups is up-to-date with routine shots*. 
My Contact InfoCastaway Critters Rescue 
*Harrison , AR 
870-688-1410 
Email Castaway Critters Rescue 
See more pets from Castaway Critters Rescue 
Share on Facebook *


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I know they're adorable. I wish I could just go and bring them home. I think we would go nuts with five dogs, four of which are puppies.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My son is looking to Rescue, but he's in Maryland. These little guys will probably go quickly. Wonder how 3 pure bred Goldens wound up there?


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> My son is looking to Rescue, but he's in Maryland. These little guys will probably go quickly. Wonder how 3 pure bred Goldens wound up there?



I don't know, but I posted them on Facebook too, letting my friends know that if they want a Lucy dog, there are three in Harrison, LOL! I wish my sister would adopt one for my nieces. They love my girls. However, she's working to rebuild her marriage to my brother-in-law, so I won't push it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My son called me last night. He's talking to a Rescue Group about a Golden Mix puppy that is in Arkansas. A 8-10 week old male named Marcus. He used me as a reference and I should be getting a call today. I'm just curious why they would transport a puppy from Arkansas to Maryland when a puppy should be easy to place IN Arkansas. I tried to talk him into an older dog, but he wants a puppy.

Here he is...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15552279


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> My son called me last night. He's talking to a Rescue Group about a Golden Mix puppy that is in Arkansas. A 8-10 week old male named Marcus. He used me as a reference and I should be getting a call today. I'm just curious why they would transport a puppy from Arkansas to Maryland when a puppy should be easy to place IN Arkansas. I tried to talk him into an older dog, but he wants a puppy.



Where's the rescue? Do you know the name?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It's in my previous post. I added it...


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, sorry I totally overlooked the link.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm.. That rescue's based in CT. Interesting.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

No, I added it after the fact. I had to go find the link in an email he sent me.

NE, that's what I saw and commented on. I think a group of pups/dogs are heading North. My daughter adopted through LabRescue in NE and her dog came by way of Tennessee...it's all very new to me. Anyway, Ike will have a friend, as I'm babysitting Marcus during the week while my son's at work.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, congratulations!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Fingers crossed that the interview goes well, Thanks


----------

